# Anyone changed to Infatrini after poor weight gain?



## clairec81

My little one has been put on Infatrini (high calorie formula) after only gaining around 3oz per week (Erin was born at 33 weeks weighing 3lb 1oz and now at 12 weeks/5 corrected weighs 6lb 2oz). I was pleased that the dietitian became involved however since changing (only since yesterday) Erin, who previously was never sick, has thrown up most feeds and i've noticed that it is extremely bubbly. Any stories or advice would be gratefully received!


----------



## Laura2919

I dont have any experience with that formula! I havent actually heard of it until today! My girls were on Cow and Gate, Nutriprem2! They gained weight on it but it was pretty steady weight gain!


----------



## AP

my friend is using it, he is sick too, but it may be down to his reflux, which is very common in preemies. What were you using before?

We may get this formula on Monday, as Alexs weight has tapered off.


----------



## bumpsmum

no experience hun of this milk. Is it maybe too heavy for her wee tummy? Matthew was also born 33+4 at 3lb 11oz and was just over 9lb by 5 weeks corrected and is currently 18lb 3 at 1 year old. Erin will soon catch up when she's ready I have heard good things about the nutriprem some other babies take and there is a thread over in formula feeding about it I think xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

My son wasnt prem but he was changed to this milk while awaiting heart surgery and it was horrible to watch the once happy baby change into a vomit monster. I demanded that he was taken off it after all he did was throw up every feed.

There are other high cal milks such as sma high energy (i think thats what its called)
Big hugs


----------



## Marleysgirl

I was told today ("advised") to stop feeding Andrew EBM with Fortifier, and to put him on Infatrini to help his weight gain.

Bit of a SNIIIFFFFFFFFFFFF moment, as I'm so proud that he's still EBM fed. 

But I guess this time had to come, I knew he'd go onto formula eventually.

I've been advised (not by the Paediatrician, but by a friend on the Placenta Clinic team) to mix it with EBM and slowly change the proportions, as it'll take time for him to get used to it.


----------



## sherryberry79

Awww try not to be too dissapointed as you've done so well to keep the expressing up for this long! Millie was introduced to Infatrini slowly by mixing it with EBM, and I would breast feed her until she was tired of sucking then give her infatrini. I hope Andrew takes to it, I was suprised to see a few people on here who've had bad experiences on it so I googled it and there are mixed reviews, but in the main it's positive comments I read. Let us know how you go on! x


----------



## clairec81

Hi everyone - just a wee Infatrini update. Erin now been on it for 3 full days and had a few big sicks the first day but nothing so far! I think mixing it with EBM will be fine and it was just the shock of a complete change that threw her so much. I know how you feel about the EBM - didn't manage nearly as long as you (only 2 months) before Erin needed the extra calories that formula give but it felt very sad expressing my last amount! I just keep thinking that the formula will hopefully give her some much needed calories and the important bit has been done - nurses in NICU said first 48 hours is great so you've done brilliantly! Erin struggled with how bubbly the Infatrini was and think this gave her bad wind pains so changed from Avent bottles to Dr Brown and so far so good - i needed to get level 2 teats as Infatrini also a bit thicker and Dr Brown teats as supposedly smaller than most! Let me know how you get on - Erin getting weighed on Monday so will keep you posted (husband has told me not to expect too much too soon and end up disappointed - i know that makes sense but cant help it!) Good luck.

p.s. what age and weight are your wee ones now?


----------



## Petunia

We were given Infitrini for my little boy after gaining two to three ounces a week as well. I was gutted because I wanted to exclusively breastfeed, and we never got past my having to express. It was too thick for him though, so we got switched to SMA High Energy plus the odd Bf, which has worked brilliantly.

He's now putting on about 10 ounces a week! :D


----------



## Marleysgirl

Petunia said:


> He's now putting on about 10 ounces a week! :D

I don't want Andrew to grow THAT fast - he's just gone into "newborn" clothes and I don't want him moving up to "0-3m" before he's had a few wears out of them :rofl:


----------



## sleeping bubs

my lo isn't on infatrini but now mixing feeds of SMA high energy with Nutriprem, but 1st week of mixing wasn't successful cos think he picked up a sickness bug, thus he lost weight (4oz) in a week but hopefully when gradually raising the ratio of SMA milk his weight will pick up again!! 
my lo was 4lb 7oz at birth (full term) now 11lb 14oz at 27weeks (was 12lb 3oz at 26weeks)
on average he is putting between 2 and 5oz on a week


----------



## Petunia

Marleysgirl said:


> Petunia said:
> 
> 
> He's now putting on about 10 ounces a week! :D
> 
> I don't want Andrew to grow THAT fast - he's just gone into "newborn" clothes and I don't want him moving up to "0-3m" before he's had a few wears out of them :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha that's our problem now! He was in the same clothes for ages and now he's grown out of two sizes. But he's only in the 2nd percentile (spelling?) for his adjusted weight, so I'll let him keep chunking up for a bit


----------



## willow77

Hi,

My little girl was 4 weeks early and weighed 3lbs 7oz, she is now 23 weeks and the specialist changed her from Nutriprem2 to Infatrini about 8 days ago weighing 9lbs 12oz, she is being weighed on Monday so will see if it has made much difference to her weight gain. She has never been a sicky baby but since she has been on infatrini she is a little bit sick after most feeds, it is only a small amount though so I am not too worried but will be mentioning it to the SCBU nurse on Monday. Hope your lo gets on well with the infatrini :)


----------



## clairec81

Just a wee Infatrini update - Erin weighed this morning and is now 6lb 7oz so put on 5oz in a week - and that's with several big sicks. HV still not happy with weight gain - how much are premmies expected to put on in a week - thought 5oz was good! Thinking about changing bottles from Dr Brown as although helping with sick appear to be making Erin less interested in feeds - unless this is a side effect of high cal food? What bottles do others use with infatrini? Heard about putting infacol in bottle to reduce bubbles? Any advice?


----------



## Marleysgirl

Dumb question time - is Infatrini available as a powder to mix up?

Or do I have to clear enough room in the house to store loads of small tetrapaks?


----------



## clairec81

No daft questions here!!! Not sure about powder but we've been given a months supply and may need to do a kitchen extension!


----------



## sherryberry79

Hehehe, I have the same problem, we live in a shoe box! I have never heard of it available as a powder!

Clairec I'm glad you have seen some progress with the weight gain, 5oz sounds pretty good to me, it's not too far off half a pound, if she were to continue gaining at the rate she would gain (just shy) of a pound every three wks.

At Millie's last weigh in last Wed we saw a different HV who seemed to think that as long as they are gaining it doesn't matter how quickly they gain. She said that there is too much pressure put on mums to see big weight gains on their babies, and that there is a proposal to cut routine weight checks down to monthly!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Oh 'eck. Really? Let's hope we can have 200ml packs then, at least we'll only need one per meal. That's 4 x 7days x4wks = 112 plus spares ........ Yegads. Let's hope the pharmacy deliver, rather than me having to fetch it.

Hang on, do we even have it in tetrapaks in this country, or are we talking silly little plastic bottles? Do they come in a tray, how many to a tray? This could cause serious problems in our shoebox house.


----------



## sherryberry79

We have 200ml bottles that come in crates of 24 x 200ml!
We just stack them under the kitchen table but it is a bit of a pain. W use Lloyds pharmacy and they do indeed deliver!!


----------



## sherryberry79

Just had to google what a tetrapack is.......bloody hell you learn a new thing every day, I never knew that was the name for those carton type thingies!!!


----------



## sleeping bubs

popped into the chemist today to pick up a perscription an they asked if I had come for Mckenzie's mik which I hadn't cos they ha it in cos they know go through it quickly I get weeks supply each time but they will increase it if I want, so just got to put perscription into the doctors then pick it all up 2days later!! going to hae loads cos I still have 5 unopened packs of 12!! But going to be pure SMA in the next couple of days!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

We got our Infatrini today, 120 bottles to last 4 weeks. I was panicking over the quantity but now I see that you can put opened bottles in the fridge and use them at the next feed time, so I'm less worried about not having spares now.

Andrew's just had his first meal, 60ml Infatrini with 100ml EBM. No sign of immediate regurgitation, I shall wait to see if it makes a delayed reappearance. 

Must say I didn't notice it being particularly bubbly - how much are you meant to shake it before using? It was a little bubbly but it then sat out in the Avent bottle for about half-an-hour before using (Andrew fell asleep) and I think the bubbles dissipated.


----------



## clairec81

I was a bit worried about spares too but getting 2 feeds out one bottle makes it easier. Think mixing with EBM will reduce any bubbles. I found shaking it made it quite frothy so I try to kind of swirl it rather than shake but Erin getting it undiluted - no mixing so maybe slightly more bubbly that way. We struggled with Avent bottles so changed to Dr Brown with some success but this may be a coincidence or just Erin! Keep me posted on Andrew's weight gain - hope he gets on well!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Cor blimey - is formula poop always this bad? It stinks! :rofl:


----------



## flippy

my 4 month old has been put on Infantri..just as a ''top up''- 2 bottles a day. I breastfeed, but she wasnt putting on enough weight with just breastmilk I am so sad about this. Also I have not been well so maybe my milk wasn't as good as it could be. When my baby puts on required amount, we are going back to breast feeding only x


----------



## Marleysgirl

flippy said:


> my 4 month old has been put on Infantri..just as a ''top up''- 2 bottles a day. I breastfeed, but she wasnt putting on enough weight with just breastmilk I am so sad about this. Also I have not been well so maybe my milk wasn't as good as it could be. When my baby puts on required amount, we are going back to breast feeding only x

It's not wrong to feel sad. I felt completely miserable when they suggested that I stop pumping and feed Andrew formula instead (because of its higher calorie content), I felt like a failure. But then I worked out that I'd been pumping for over six months, and he'd had a damn good start - what was important was what was best for him physically, not what was best for me mentally.

:hug:


----------



## Scottiemum

Hi, my DD is on Infatrini too. Was put on it when her weight gain wasnt sufficient. She was always a sicky baby but thankfully that has all calmed down now but very hard at the time. Her feeding actually improved when put on this milk. She is just 12 months now but hoping she will come off this milk soon as it says on bottle for up to 8kg and she is getting close to that now. Its also very expensive (Im in Ireland)!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Scottiemum said:


> Hi, my DD is on Infatrini too. Was put on it when her weight gain wasnt sufficient. She was always a sicky baby but thankfully that has all calmed down now but very hard at the time. Her feeding actually improved when put on this milk. She is just 12 months now but hoping she will come off this milk soon as it says on bottle for up to 8kg and she is getting close to that now. Its also very expensive (Im in Ireland)!

Ooooh, you mean you don't get it on (free) prescription?


----------



## Scottiemum

No its awful, no NHS here!! I'm from scotland originally and find it so bad that childrens docs and medicine is not covered. They have a scheme here where you wont pay more than 120euro for medication in any month so basically we pay 120 a month for the milk! To take your baby to Doctors its 50euro a go...shocking isnt it! Least thats all free on good old NHS! Oh well here to stay...hubbie is irish. I do actually like it here!! :thumbup:


----------

